# lighting setup test...



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

inspired by the skullandbone.com lighting tutorial, I've actually planned the lighting this year...I put the lights out to see how things are going to look. I need 2 or 3 more blue spots, and one more red spot for the front room (there is just a 25w red bulb in there for this shot) but it looks like it will be a big step up from last year. though I will have tombstones and a couple of props on the right side of the driveway, the street light washes the blue out almost completely so it's a lost cause, but the left side does pretty well - on the left side the neighbor's garage door was open and their flood lights were on.. but I don't think you can tell.

sorry for the blurry picture, the "shutter" was open for 7 seconds, and the only tripod I had was my knee as I sat on our neighbors lawn across the street.

I don't have any trees to put the lights in, so I"m pretty much limited to keeping them on the ground though it does make the grass glow a bit just infront of them. maybe I can come up with a shutter for the lower 1/4 section of the bulb.

two 150w floods clipped onto the raingutter behind the house pointed at the trees
a 150w red flood in the left room (need one for the center room)
two 150w floods in the yard. (more to come)

I may light the scarecrow w/ a red flood in the center of the yard too, but I'm not sure if it will overlap the spiderweb next to the porch or the trees...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats a great idea using the trees to set the stage with the backyard lighting. Very clever Nick. I'm a huge fan of the multicolor yards with the bright colors.

Kudos.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Nick - what kind of lights did you use? Are they colored spots?? Or did you put gels in front of them?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wish I had nice trees to light up...I do have a couple palm trees in front, but no way are they scary...not even a little.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> Hey Nick - what kind of lights did you use? Are they colored spots?? Or did you put gels in front of them?


they are the colored flood lights from walmart... just flood lights with the color painted on the front. the blue is pretty weak as you'll find if you research using blue floods, which is why I'll use for across the front instead of two.


----------

